# Newbie, How to take a train apart?



## craigdesu (May 1, 2010)

Hi, I am new at this and already we dropped a tender on the floor,and something inside cam loose. I wanted to know how to take it apart..if possible...and also if anyone can tell me exactly what locomotive this is? The box said it was the Mikado Steam Loco 2-8-2,but the brochure shows a different number and a different name on the the tender....
Thanks for your help.
I have attached some pics of the trains.
Craig


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice loco!:thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum. There are lots of newbies here, I too, am still one

As far as taking it apart, check the bottom of the tender for screws or tabs.

I'm sure there a plenty of steam experts that can point you in the right direction...

Cheers, Ian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There may be one screw on top. The rest are on the bottom. Some screw just hold the wheels in the others will take it apart. No name on the bottom?


----------



## craigdesu (May 1, 2010)

The only thing on the bottom of the locomotive is "Made in Slovenia"...so does this mean it is a Mehano?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, it could be Mehano ... they build in Slovenia.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"How to take a train apart?"

I just keep thinking about the thread title here, and couldn't resist:

1. Sledge hammer
2. Rooftop drop ... 3rd floor or higher
3. Give it to my 4 year old
4. Give it to my neighbor's dog "Spike"
5. Give it to my wife, along with a very detailed assembly diagram, clearly enumerated instructions, and a full Craftsman master mechanic's tool set. (Uhh ... end result will likely be comparable to option #4, above.)

Others ???

TJ


----------



## rambo_k9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Its broke. Don't try to fix it. box it up and sell it to me!!!...lol


----------



## craigdesu (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your replays...I was able to find a screw underneath the front truck,and opened it up.The 3 weights came loose and the connections for the light were off,I repaired the weights, but either wired the light wrong or it was damaged in the fall.Anyway, it rolls so that makes us happy! Thanks again


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

craigdesu said:


> ... it rolls so that makes us happy!


Good deal! Glad to hear it!


----------

